# How to kill tiny pest limpets?



## Disco Dan (Mar 17, 2011)

Do you mean tiny little white things? I noticed a couple that I thought were just baby snails on the glass. As I was watching them both slug along the glass one of my angels came over to investigate and ate them.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Would loaches eat limpets?


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

my limpets seem to die off over time. Just let them die naturally maybe. How long has your infestation been going on?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, limpets BOOM after they're first introduced into a tank, and the population weens to a dozen or so after a month or two.


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

Yup, I've had them for about a month or so now and they are finally disappearing. Still there, but just a fraction of what it was. I'm glad I didn't do anything drastic about it.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, I'm two months into it. Good to know they usually peter out. I hope that's what happens here lol!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I had them for years but then I got red claw shrimp and their population is almost extinct now


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

Wouldn't the red claws be a threat to the red cherry shrimp? This is an rcs breeding tank.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

GLA sells "No Planaria" powder. It did wonders for me and others.
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-shrimp-spawning/no-planaria-aquarium.html


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

Interesting. So it kills limpets but not snails? If I get exhausted with the things, I'll use it. Thanks!


----------



## Blax (Feb 8, 2011)

i noticed that somtimes my guppies will harrass limpets on the grass until they fall off, then the guppies suck out the bodies within... the they cherry shrimps below eat the shells.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

redfishsc said:


> Wouldn't the red claws be a threat to the red cherry shrimp? This is an rcs breeding tank.


Nah I grow blue pearls and tigers with a breeding colony of red claws and my other 2 species are thriving.


----------



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

DAS LIMPET!!! The nazi's tried using a sound oriented torpedo...
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0058230/


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

mrchach said:


> DAS LIMPET!!! The nazi's tried using a sound oriented torpedo...
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0058230/


 Strange post.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

Well if the Nazi torpedo works on limpets I might give it a try.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah, the Kriegsmarine (German Navy)torpedo.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

Launch it from this?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

What the heck is a "limpet" could someone post a good photo?


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

http://www.google.com/images?q=fres...e&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=673


There are a lot of different varieties. The ones I have are tiny ( half the size of a grain of rice) and harmless, just, annoying.


----------



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

borrowed from IMDB.com
Limpet, played by don knotts

i couldnt find the clip for the part of the movie where the nazis were displaying their torpedo

sorry it was a little off topic, i though some people who saw the movie would get a kick out of it


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

:confused1:i thought they were harmless...........


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

matt12 said:


> :confused1:i thought they were harmless...........


They are. 

Just. Pesky. They swarm on the glass all day long, which is very annoying. 


Someone here mentioned that they go in spurts and then die off. Interestingly enough, since he posted that, they started dying off . 

I guess someone just needed to remind them lol.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

My substrate is filled with tiny white shells are these limpets? I never vacuum my sub, lots Flourite red and some brown gravel and 3 to 5 inches thick. I've been getting back into my tank lately but I have done hardly any maintenance in the last 18 months and the filters were filthy, water? all testing gear too old, water level 3 inches low, lots of burned out bulbs.

I started by adding 1.5 inches of water then 3 days later added 1.5 more to fill the tank, I got out my mag float and cleaned the 2 sides of the tank I could get to, clean outside glass and glass tops, after a couple of days I cleaned 1 Eheim 2215 and it was nasty but still working well with little debis inside the tubing, a couple of day later dosed a half rate of K and waited 2 days to do a 16% water change and deceided it had been so long I would vacuum deep in some areas. What I found was all these little white flecks being pulled out of the substrate and some where quite larger and looked like clam shells but the width of a pencil erase or slightly smaller with no apparent host in the shell. I have never seen anything on my glass or anywhere in my tank and I did keep fresh water clams but the died off without keeping the water very clean. So are these Limpets that just live in the substrate and have died off due to water conditions?


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds more to me like you have ostracods. 

Limpets aren't going to dwell mostly in the gravel, they get on everything. Ostracods hang out mostly in the gravel and look like tiny swimming clams.


----------

